# Double firing of an O/U



## mhayes (Jan 7, 2017)

Ok, I am lost as to what can be the problem here. I have done the obvious, inspect and clean. But cant fins a reason as to why my Franchi Alcione 12ga is firing both barrels. Could it have been the weather or the ammo? We went over to Etowah valley yesterday for a Pheasant shoot. It was sleeting and cold. Not sure if water got down in receiver and froze maybe? But the recoil should have broke that up right? I have had the gun for over 12 years. Never had an issue with a ton of rounds through it. Cleaned after ever shoot etc. I had some new ammo that my dad took. Never used it before. Two boxes of shells and it did it four times! Not all back to back. One time it was a bit delayed, you heard both fire separately. But three times it rocked me hard and let me have both with one large, loud BOOM! It scared the guide beside me, he thought it blew a barrel. He thought it might be the way that I was bringing the gun up to my shoulder, called it fan something or another. But it also did it one time while  i had it mounted in ready position. It is a single trigger with selector. If I cant find an issue i plan to take it over to a gunsmith. But i am not sure of one in the Habersham county area that does that type of work. A recommendation would be good as well if you know one close. Looking for opinions as well. 
Thanks,
Matt


----------



## K80Shooter (Jan 7, 2017)

It is sometimes called fan firing or doubling, not uncommon. A competent smith can fix you up.


----------



## Uptonongood (Jan 7, 2017)

Doubling is a dangerous situation.  I had a Browning Lightening that was doubling.  Sent it to Browning and their gunsmith told me it wasn't possible with their gun!  Another gunsmith looked at it, made some fixes, no longer an issue.  

Get it to a good gunsmith asap.


----------



## jmoser (Jan 9, 2017)

If your gun has an inertial trigger the recoil from the first shot 'sets' the sear on the second bbl.  Something in that somewhat intricate mechanism is probably stuck / dirty / worn.

Since it was cold I wonder if lube / grease / etc. got too hard and kept something from moving properly.

A 1911 pistol will slam fire an entire magazine if the sear angle is wrong; I have had a 1911 drop the hammer on recoil just with a bit of crud in the works.  [Mine has a half cock notch so all safe.]

Job for a good smith who knows Franchis.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 9, 2017)

The only time it ever happened to me was with a CZ Redhead on a cold winter dove hunt.  The temps were in the single digits that morning and the gun had never done it before, nor did it do it again.  I attributed it to grease/lube freezing up.


----------



## doublebarrel (Jan 10, 2017)

Maybe your trigger finger was so cold you were not releasing the trigger enough between shots.shoot gun again. BB


----------



## Muldoon (Jun 4, 2017)

The French are historically bad shots! They made it that way so you'd be sure of getting what you're shooting at!!


----------



## mhayes (Jun 5, 2017)

Muldoon said:


> The French are historically bad shots! They made it that way so you'd be sure of getting what you're shooting at!!



Well too bad that didn't help me either time it did it! I must not be any better of a shot than they are.. LOL.


----------



## HOBO (Jun 12, 2017)

*MULDOON*



> The French are historically bad shots! They made it that way so you'd be sure of getting what you're shooting at!!



If you are implying or suggesting Franchi shotguns are made in France you are mistaken.....  *Franchi shotguns are made in Brescia, Italy*, down the street from the Beretta factory. Beretta Holdings owns Franchi—as well as all the brands under the Benelli USA umbrella....

----------<" ){{{{><


----------



## Muldoon (Jun 12, 2017)

HOBO said:


> *MULDOON*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah....but if I'd posted they were made in Italy....most would have laughed at me! This way......CONGRATULATIONS....you're the first that knows their geography!!


----------

